# What shoes do you wear when not wearingyour shredding boots



## Snownad

Red Wings


----------



## SwissMiss

... haha, just kidding!


----------



## Nose Press

SwissMiss said:


> ... haha, just kidding!


CLASSY!!! I bet you would roll your ankles pretty quick in those...


----------



## Ocho

It's like a binding stiletto hybrid! Is it designed to be that?!

To answer the OP's question, I usually wear comfortable waterproof boots of some sort for the inevitable snow/mud/puddles.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7

Nike's or some vans


----------



## TriumphantSheep

I'm like a girl when it comes to shoes. I probably have at least 15 pairs of nikes/Jordans. Partly because my feet haven't grown for about 5 years, and partly because I'm addicted :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

I have some Nike Frees, most of the time (currently) its my DVSs, but when i decide to go out for a little run or if im not going to be out for TOO long, five fingers


----------



## Sick-Pow

Birkenstocks, vans, vasque trail running. foot joy.


----------



## HoboMaster

Most of the time low-cut trail running/hiking shoes. Occasionally skate shoes (they look nicer). I tend to hate anything that comes up above the ankle with a passion.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I'm a sneaker freaker, so too many to list. Most of the time lately, I'm rocking something like Chucks, Vans Era, Keds Chukka, Nike Vandals. Nike Lunars/Frees for the gym/running.


----------



## Danger Mouse

I hear Salomon trail running shoes. They keep my feet dry and have good traction.


----------



## oneshot

can't resist a quality shoe thread!!!

these are my kicks right at this very moment on my stinky feet.


----------



## bostonboarder

love my Chippewas


----------



## fattrav

Steel caps if I'm working, chucks, skate shoes or jandals if I'm chillin/doing whatever, five-fingers if I'm jogging or walking.


----------



## NWBoarder

Either my Circa mid-rise skate shoes, or my low cut Adidas. Depends on if I need to slip them on and off quick (Adidas), or can contend with laces (Circas).


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Saloman(like butter) , Montrail , Keen and Asolo's shit like that, also have a random set of DC's for long boarding and some north face winter boots.


----------



## skycdo

Walmart brand work boots. They are insulated and waterproof. They keep me warm and are super light. All I need to walk on snow.


----------



## myschims

i normally just wear vans authentics 
ive got a pair of emericas and fallens though I got for free so I switch it up every once in a while.


----------



## jiggley wiggley

Hiking boots from the "Bass" store i got in Lake Placid.


----------



## bamorgan7

Clark desert boots!


----------



## AcroPhile

Can't go wrong with a pair of Chucks.


----------



## t21

CROCS,though they're not shoes,i wear them after i ride all day.sooooo comfy..


----------



## Pow?POW!

moccasins ftw... but also jordans/nikes and Ipath's.


----------



## snowklinger

i'm a chef, so i have liked working in dansko's for the past 5-7 years, but just can't stand them anymore because they don't breathe. i love the platform tho, knees, back and feet always feel great even after 12hours on your dogs.

lately been rocking keen voyagers, and just can't get enough, i plan to re up on these boots in this and their goretex form, they are super light, hightop to keep snow and debris out, super comfy and super breathable.


skate shoes are cool but most of them are overpriced shit.


----------



## Kwanzaa

I rock the ES Accel.


----------



## xDOTY

Lakai Manchester Selects. My favorite because they break in so nice. Vans are nice, too I just hate the canvas in the winter. Cold toes haha.


----------



## WasatchMan

Free runs to run/work

Vans for everyday


----------



## thtrussiankid01

vans half cabs all day
or Adidas skates


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Merrel's Refuge Pro Waterproof. Damn comfy.


----------



## grafta

bamorgan7 said:


> Clark desert boots!


You get style points :thumbsup:



thtrussiankid01 said:


> vans half cabs all day


Have the black suede/leather half cabs. They're pretty crap for a pricey shoe. Haven't thrashed them at all and the soles around the sides have peeled away from the upper.

Maybe if you skate them to fuck you probably wouldn't even notice :laugh:

Comfy though...


----------



## andreas

Jeez where to begin. I buy around 10-20 pairs of shoes a year so I'll just name faves. With skinny's I usually rock sb highs or mids. slim khakis I wear lebron 9's or polo's. With shorts I rock my half cabs, polos, and all my lo-top canvas shoes. Then I have 5 or 6 pairs of beaters that circulate every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

> Jeez where to begin. I buy around 10-20 pairs of shoes a year so I'll just name faves. With skinny's I usually rock sb highs or mids. slim khakis I wear lebron 9's or polo's. With shorts I rock my half cabs, polos, and all my lo-top canvas shoes. Then I have 5 or 6 pairs of beaters that circulate every 3 or 4 months.


you're a caterpillar ?


----------



## andreas

I need a shoe for each toe.


----------



## WasatchMan

KIRKRIDER said:


> Merrel's Refuge Pro Waterproof. Damn comfy.


Yuck, those are the most uncomfortable merrell's I've worn. 

Everybody's foot is different I guess


----------



## C.B.

nike high tops for everyday wear. otherwise its logger boots for work or my rocky pack-boots for outdoor winter activities


----------

